# Bidding on prospective jobs



## pjl400 (Oct 9, 2003)

I am new to the snowplowing business. I want to offer my services to some local businesses. However, I am not sure how I would approach them to describe my services. I am looking for a sample letter or something to that fact to tell them that if they are unhappy with their current plowman, that my services are available. Any help you may be able to provide would be grateful


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I would go to the business and find out who is in charge of the property, wether it be a property manager or the general manager. I go in with a brochure and a business card. Keep an eye on the properties that aren't plowed very good, or really late. Chances are, they PROBABLY have a crummy contractor, and would be more likely to be interested. Just introduce yourself, and explain who you are. If they seem interested then you can go into details of your service. If they aren't interested, leave your card/brochure/flyer with them and tell them to give you call if something happens to the current guy. Just be yourself, and be honest. When you are yourself, you are more likely to find clients that you can get along with. That is the key, good client relations. Some clients have different personalities then you, and you two don't get along, that is where the trouble starts. I know!


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*TALK TO SEAN ADAMS....*

Sean, who is a moderator, and owns this site, and also Lawnsite.com has work templates for sale. With a few minor changes to each of the letters you get a personalized, professional 'symbol' of your company sent to your prospects.

I BOUGHT THEM AND THEY HAVE BEEN PROVEN TO BE PRICELESS!

I have had many calls, and many jobs due to these letters, very good investment on my part. If you'd like more info, PM or email Sean, he'll hook you up good

Chris


----------



## quincy33 (Jan 2, 2004)

I drive around a commercial or industrial area and take down numbers. I don't even go in, i go home and cold call and ask for the property manager, some receptionists will tell you to get lost some will put you threw to his/her voicemail. Tell them you plow in the area and would like to expand your business. keep their name and number on file and cold call in the spring again for grasscutting and again in october for plowing. persistence pays off.


----------

